# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360

## thanhtungbooking

Tay ép xung có tiếng trên diễn đàn ROG, Chino mới đây đã lắp ráp bộ kit tản nhiệt nước mới từ EK có mã là EK-KIT X360 vào CPU i7-5960X được test trên bo mạch chủ Rampage V Extreme. Và đây là đánh giá của anh ta và các kết quả ép xung:

​Sở hữu 2 quái vật Core i7-5960X và Rampage V Extreme cũng được vài tháng, và đã tới lúc tôi muốn thử nghiệm vài thứ để cải thiện hiệu năng hơn từ chúng. Tuy nhiên với tản nhiệt khí thì còn lâu mới đạt được điều này, dù cho tôi là một người rất khoái tản nhiệt khí nhưng để cân được con hàng khủng i7-5960X thì tôi cần phải dùng tới bộ tản nhiệt nước để ép xung. Không còn cách nào khác.

Trong khi các bộ watercool AiO ngày càng trở nên phổ biến thì tôi lại muốn đòi hỏi nhiều hơn về khả năng tản nhiệt của các bộ watercool này. Tuy nhiên, tôi cũng chỉ mới là dân newbie trong giới tản nhiệt nước, tôi không có đủ kiến thức chuyên môn cũng như khả năng tài chính để tự xây dựng một bộ watercool khủng cho riêng mình. Vì thế tôi chọn giải pháp an toàn hơn là tìm mua bộ kit watercool dành cho dân mới vào nghề, tất nhiên là bộ kit này ngoài việc dùng cho CPU thì nó còn tản nhiệt cho cả GPU nữa.

*Kit tản nhiệt nước EK-KIT X360*

Sau khi đã tìm hiểu đủ đường trên mạng, tôi quyết định chọn bộ kit tản nhiệt nước EK-KIT X360 từ nhà sản xuất EKWB. Trong giới tản nhiệt nước thì thương hiệu EK này rất nổi tiếng và tôi cũng không phải đắn đo nhiều khi giao sinh mệnh của i7-5960X và Rampage V Extreme cho bộ kit watercool này. Và bên cạnh đó, bộ kit X360 này có kèm theo radiator 360mm cho phép CPU của tôi có thể đẩy lên mức xung cao hơn 4GHz.

​*Quá trình lắp ráp*

Sách hướng dẫn mà EK cung cấp cho mẫu X360 phải nói là một trong những cuốn sách hướng dẫn chi tiết nhất mà tôi từng đọc, khi nó cho tôi biết từng công đoạn rất nhỏ trong quá trình lắp ráp từ lúc bắt đầu cho đến kết thúc.

Điểm tôi thích nhất ở cuốn sách này là mỗi công đoạn đều có những thủ thuật nhỏ kèm theo cứ như thể bạn đang được một chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực này hướng dẫn lắp ráp trực tiếp vậy.

Và đây là kết quả của quá trình lắp ráp CPU block vào bo mạch chủ theo step by step mà tôi theo dõi trong cuốn hướng dẫn:

​Sau khi lắp bo mạch chủ vào lại thùng máy, tôi quyết định lắp 3 quạt vào radiator của tản nhiệt nước nhằm tăng hiệu quả làm mát.

​Sau đó tôi đặt bộ radiator này vào một góc trong thùng máy. Tiếp theo tôi cắt các đường ống và nối chúng vào CPU block thông qua các đầu nút. Khi làm xong, tôi kiểm tra các đường ống và bắt đầu thử nghiệm xem có bị rỉ nước chỗ nào không.

​2 đầu ống tản nhiệt nước tôi dùng khăn thấm nước quấn chặt lại để thử nghiệm suốt 24h và rất may là không có gì bất trắc xảy ra.

​*Hiệu năng tản nhiệt của EK-KIT X360*

Chỉ có một cách duy nhất để thử hiệu năng của bộ kit này là ép xung con CPU i7-5960X lên. Trình test ROG Realbench được dùng để thử nghiệm độ ổn định của CPU ở các mức xung nhịp. Sau vài ngày ép xung và bị màn hình xanh liên tục thì tôi đã có kết quả cho bạn ngay ở dưới đây. Biểu đồ dưới thể hiện bằng nhiệt độ delta để bạn có thể thấy rõ hiệu năng X360 như thế nào.

Với tôi thì EK-KIT X360 quả thật là rất tuyệt vời và nhiệt độ luôn được kiểm soát một cách chặt chẽ. Nhiệt độ delta được đo ra nằm dưới mức 40*C khi chạy mức xung 4.4GHz.

​Bạn có thể thấy có sự thay đổi nhiệt độ rất rõ ràng khi chuyển từ 4.4GHz lên 4.5Hz và dưới đây là lý do tại sao:

​Một khi muốn CPU của mình chạy được ở mức cao, bạn phải chích thêm điện cho nó. Với CPU của tôi thì mức xung 4.4GHz được xem là mức xung ngon nhất khi nó đảm bảo được việc có mức xung cao và lượng điện chích vào ở mức vừa phải (hay người ta còn gọi là sweet spot), nhưng để lên 4.5GHz tôi buộc lòng phải chích thêm điện nhưng thêm tận 0.19V tức là lượng điện thêm vào gấp 3 lần so với mức điện thêm vào để chạy từ xung 4.3 lên 4.4GHz.

Bộ kit X360 được chứng tỏ được khả năng khi nó kìm hãm nhiệt độ của i7-5960X tuyệt vời như thế nào. Tùy thuộc vào nhiệt độ phòng của bạn, bạn vẫn có thể chích điện CPU cao hơn cỡ 1.47V. Với CPU 5960X thì đây là mức điện trung bình để bạn chạy được mức xung 4.6-4.7GHz với bộ kit WC mức entry này.

*Cấu hình BIOS*

Từ lúc xài đến 3 quạt cho radiator và 3 quạt này thuộc loại 3 chân cắm thì tôi chọn chế độ quạt là DC Mode.

​3 quạt này đều không có tính năng tự động tăng quạt theo nhiệt độ (PWM) nên tùy theo môi trường chạy máy mà tôi có thể chọn các profile điển hình như Silent, Standard hay Turbo. Nhưng với trường hợp của tôi thì tôi chọn Silent.

​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## maihienland

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

sài tản nước thôi hả, ta sài tản gió thì thế nào

----------


## xvietsao

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

thấy có 4.5 thôi mà thớt, chém lên tới 4.7 luôn mới kinh chứ

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

ep xung thôi mà cần nhiều phụ tùng quá thế

----------


## thangtnpt0021

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

ước gì ta dk cái tản này về sài, hix tản CPU của ta có 1 quạt sida à

----------


## quangcao3a

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*




> sài tản nước thôi hả, ta sài tản gió thì thế nào


tản cáng tốt càng giảm dk nhiều nhiệt độ mà bạn, ep xung càng cao hơn thôi chứ gì đâu

----------


## hoang_kisirong

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*




> ep xung thôi mà cần nhiều phụ tùng quá thế


không hướng dẫn lắp ráp nhìn vào có mà rối hết cả mắt

----------


## wapa

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

không thích đồng này nhìn phức tạp sai không sài air cho nó đơn giản

----------


## phuongxoan

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn ép xung i7-5960X với bộ KIT WATER COOL EK-KIT X360*

nguyên hệ thống đó giảm tối đa được bao nhiêu độ thế thớt

----------

